# Paypal



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Sort of money related.

Recently got my card swallowed by an atm and had to cancel it and get a new one .. first time this ever happend to me so excuse my dumbness.. Its all new details ... i tried removing my old card from paypal but it wont let me as its saying "You may not remove your back-up funding source while an Instant Bank Transfer is still pending." .. I currently have nothing pending .. What could the problem be here? And also do i need to inform my contract network (02) of the new codes on the card or anything?


Thanks for the help


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You would only have to inform O2 if you pay your bill by debit card. If it's a direct debit then no as your sort code and account no remains the same, unless you're using a different bank account all together. As for the Paypal, a bit unsure to be honest. I use Paypal regularly. Can't say I've had a problem like that previously.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> Sort of money related.
> 
> Recently got my card swallowed by an atm and had to cancel it and get a new one .. first time this ever happend to me so excuse my dumbness.. Its all new details ... i tried removing my old card from paypal but it wont let me as its saying "You may not remove your back-up funding source while an Instant Bank Transfer is still pending." .. I currently have nothing pending .. What could the problem be here? And also do i need to inform my contract network (02) of the new codes on the card or anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help


..........ring paypal on the help number & explain it to them & they should sort it. Had a bit of a problem my self,phoned them up & sorted straight away.:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You should be able to add the new card first, then remove the old one


----------

